# Solved: Check where a pdf file is saved



## skytech (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello, I have opened a pdf on my desktop a few days ago and I do not know where is the file saved at, is there a way to check where is the pdf saved in my pc? I am using Adobe reader 9 

Thanks


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Open your Adobe reader, scroll down the menu under file and you should see it at the bottom of that list.
VIcks


----------



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont use adobe reader but am familiar with the functionality that vicks mentioned above. other programs can remember last opened files etc.,etc.,...
so that might be all you need right there but if you remember what the pdf / name of the file is you can use a great little app thats called "Everything" to find it.
download it > (no install needed) > run it > type in the name of the file


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried Right Clicking on your C drive and search for *.pdf ... the asterisk (*) is a wild card


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

skytech said:


> Hello, I have opened a pdf on my desktop a few days ago and I do not know where is the file saved at, is there a way to check where is the pdf saved in my pc? I am using Adobe reader 9
> 
> Thanks


If you opened it on your desktop then that's where you must have saved it unless you created a shortcut on your desktop to the actual file. If you're asking what is the path to your desktop then it should be:

C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop (replace the word "user" with your user name).

As vicks mentioned, if you open Adobe you should see it listed there.

Also, you can do a search as Noyb suggested.

I'm always hesitant to use third party applications when Windows can get the job done nicely on its own.


----------



## skytech (Nov 17, 2009)

vicks said:


> Open your Adobe reader, scroll down the menu under file and you should see it at the bottom of that list.
> VIcks


Yes, but the filename is too long and it has a lot of ... in the file names. It does not show the full location that it was opened


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You will see an abreviated name for it., not necessarily the full length name. That should be when you open th pdf page.
Vicks


----------



## skytech (Nov 17, 2009)

Cookiegal said:


> If you opened it on your desktop then that's where you must have saved it unless you created a shortcut on your desktop to the actual file. If you're asking what is the path to your desktop then it should be:
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop (replace the word "user" with your user name).
> 
> ...


I mean I saved the pdf file in some folder but I forgot where it is saved. Then I opened the pdf from the folder a few days ago and I closed the folder. The pdf is left open on my desktop


----------



## skytech (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think I have found a solution. Click start, type in the file name in the search box, right click on the pdf file and choose properties. I can see the location of the file there.


----------

